# Live trap question.



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I'v heard that fox and coyote will not enter a live trap. I this true?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i've cought fox pups in a **** trap before with dead mice. Never an adult with either fox or coyote though.

deano


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a friend that says he catches grey fox in live traps...but I have never had any luck trying to get either fox or coyotes to come into them.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

day before thanksgiving got a red fox in a live trap... so it can be done.
i do prefer the foothold traps for the predators, though... trying for a bobcat in a livetrap, but so far not doing much good.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that the arizona folks get dogs and cats in box traps (they have no other choice). Cant remember exactly how they did it, but anybody that can get a dog in a box trap is one heck of a miracle worker!


----------



## 12178 (Dec 3, 2006)

boondocks said:


> I'v heard that fox and coyote will not enter a live trap. I this true?


no. but you have to hide your live trap very well.i like to put them in like some kind of cloth bag. or something like that.


----------

